# Feedback on Half ton specific plows



## Roz17

I am looking to get a plow for my 2013 Silverado 1500 crew cab and I'm looking for specific feedback pertaining to the light duty plows designed specifically for half ton trucks. My local dealers carry Fisher, Meyer, Boss and Snowdogg so I am specifically interested in Fisher HT 7.5', Meyer Drive Pro 7.5', Boss HTX 7.5' and Snowdogg MD75. My use will be for my personal driveway which is about 150' long and mostly stright pushing and some back dragging. I may also help a few of my neighbors which all have driveways which are similiar but shorter than mine. I have a lot of questions about the lifting systems and such since the designs and features for the half ton plows are so one off from the rest of the product lines. Any issues, quirks, etc? 

Also, from reading all of the similiar threads that I have found, I know I will get a lot of people pushing 3/4 ton trucks and wider plows. While I appreciate your advice, I know from my personal experience that a 7.5' plow and half ton truck will meet my needs just fine and I am not interested in buying a new truck for my minimal snow removal needs.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Look into adding wings to the 7.5 but the added weight of the wings could be mote than the
Weight of a 8.x plow.

I highly recommend a wider plow for a fullsize truck,
When pushing a full blade full the snow will spill out of the plow and back under your wheels.
This can lead to becoming stuck, and it packs down the very snow your trying to remove.

Then if you swing it to the side it clears a narrower path than if straight.
Turn to the side you're throwing to stack it on the side and you're going to be into the berm.

Just consider it.
Even if all you even plow is your drive.

Now you may be conserned about the wear and tear.
Use some counter weight placed by the tailgate and when done place it over the rear axel for winter weight.
Then remove the plow when it is not in service.

Good luck,
I'd choose a direct lift plow with a trip edge as they save transmissions.


----------



## kimber750

Out of your choices I would go with the Fisher HT. IMO it is the easiest to take on and off, is trip edge and it's a Fisher. Second choice would be the Meyer because I don't like Buyers and not a fan of Boss mount.


----------



## Roz17

Thank you both for the feed back thus far. Kimber, I was leaning toward the two you mentioned. Fisher is the local favorite, made here in the state and Meyer is the same money as Buyers and better quality from what I can tell. Another thing I just noticed is that the Meyers is a chain lift system not direct lift. Does that change anything in the trip edge vs trip blade debate?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Meyer...

At least kimber can help you troubleshoot when it breaks down:laugh:

In all seriousness, for the little you'd use it I'd say look at different features. Look at the mounts and how they sit on the truck, look at how easy they go on and off (half ton you don't want to be driving much with it if you don't have to), look at the 2 different trip features between them.


----------



## seville009

I'd go with a trip edge if you can. I had a 7.5' Snoway on a 99 Expedition a few years back; it was a full trip plow. Whenever we had heavy wet snow, it would trip constantly - was a royal pain. Later got an F350 and put on a trip edge MVP in 2006 - significantly better.


----------



## kimber750

Roz17 said:


> Thank you both for the feed back thus far. Kimber, I was leaning toward the two you mentioned. Fisher is the local favorite, made here in the state and Meyer is the same money as Buyers and better quality from what I can tell. Another thing I just noticed is that the Meyers is a chain lift system not direct lift. Does that change anything in the trip edge vs trip blade debate?


I have no problem with chain lift plows. Now the one problem with chain lift and light duty plows is no down force. Since these plows are on the lighter side all the extra down force you can get will help with scraping/back dragging. Just one more thing to consider when buying a plow.


----------



## Roz17

kimber750 said:


> I have no problem with chain lift plows. Now the one problem with chain lift and light duty plows is no down force. Since these plows are on the lighter side all the extra down force you can get will help with scraping/back dragging. Just one more thing to consider when buying a plow.


I've noticed in some other posts that you install/work on plows. Why does the overall opinion of Meyer seem to be so low? What issues have you seen with either the HT or Drive Pro?? Also, can you tell me why the Fisher SD doesn't seem to be an option for my truck (from the Fisher site) yet the weight seems to fit within my FVWR?


----------



## kimber750

Roz17 said:


> I've noticed in some other posts that you install/work on plows. Why does the overall opinion of Meyer seem to be so low? What issues have you seen with either the HT or Drive Pro?? Also, can you tell me why the Fisher SD doesn't seem to be an option for my truck (from the Fisher site) yet the weight seems to fit within my FVWR?


A lot of people got mad when their 30 year old plow quits working for some reason. Or people buying a cheap plow that needed work to begin with then complaining because they need to make repairs. IMO Meyer had falling behind with their plows. They stuck with the same old technology for so long that all the other manufactures passed them up. I still have a Meyer St7.5 with a E47 pump that works great, at least the last time I used it. The older Meyer pumps can be a bit of high maintenance, It doesn't take much to mess one up. You will find that most of the guys with newer Meyer plows really aren't complaining any more than owners of Fisher/Western/Boss. They all have issues.

As for the SD, Fisher what fits legally within weight ratings. Could you get away with a SD on your truck? Sure but some dealers may not install it since it is not recommended for your truck.


----------



## JMHConstruction

^^^ Yes sir. My biggest issue is the local dealers here, not so much the plows in general. Honestly the only knowledge I have other than my own nightmare (completely unrelated to the new plows) is from here. I've seen a lot of guys not happy with their product. My old girl works great now, but it took the whole site wanting to shoot me in the face to get her going again. My first post was more of a joke than anything.


----------



## ktfbgb

It depends on what features you want. The new Meyer plows are fine. I've had some issues with mine but it's a V plow and had to do with how it was welded. No issues with hydraulics. The straight plows with new pumps are fine. Before I went out on my own the guy I plowed for had a fleet of Meyer straight plows. Including some of the light duty 7.5 ones on a couple of full size broncos for tight lots. I drove one of the broncos with said plow for three years without any issue. And this was commercial plowing and I beat the snot out of it. You would be just fine with it for your application. But like Sno said, for the Fuels's size pickup it's going to be a little narrow. I believe that they make a light duty 8.5 for your truck and I would go with that.


----------



## Randall Ave

The newer Meyer plows are fine. The have upgraded there Hydraulics. You could look at SnoWay, there plows have a down pressure feature. Now would a wider plow be better, yes. But if you're only doing your own drive way. Times not an issue. The 7.5 will be fine.


----------



## Roz17

Thank you all for your input. As stated, I have two local dealers, one that carries Fisher and Meyer, the other who carries Boss and Snowdogg. I'll get prices on them all after the season as I know the Fisher/Meyer dealer usually has some deep discounts, even on the low end plows. I'm leaning Fisher but may be swayed to Meyer if the price is right.


----------



## Rustyk

I have a chevy 1500 reg cab short bed.Bought the H.T. last year. It hooks up quick .I like the two stands instead of one,you do get some chatter until I did the 45mph drop and grind thing.
It handled the 18inch storm last week no problem one push.Stacks ok.I know were talking two different kinds of trucks,i'm just saying i like the plow.Did have 1ton chevy with 8.5 extreme v.This plow hooks up a lot easier. Personal use only.I did find that with a long push 40ft plus it rode up not bad but I wasn't plowing with the storm.


----------



## Roz17

Spoke with my local mechanic who isn't listed on Fisher's site but installs around 10-20 plows a year. He suggested I look at either an SD or HD for weight. Said they install HDs on the Silverado/Sierra all the time with a leveling kit or timbrens solely to correct the front end squat for appereance purposed only. I have always trusted him with my vehicles but the HD seems aweful heavy. He said the lighter plows ride up too much.


----------



## ktfbgb

That is true. But if you are only using it as a personal plow on your driveway, and you plow with the storm, ride up should not be an issue for you.


----------



## coke813

As a user of a half ton truck with the recommended sized plow (western HTS), I can say I have absolutely no problem with ride up while pushing. While back dragging, yes, it will want to float over the snow. It drags light fluffy snow fine, but heavy wet snow will be a problem. I try to minimize any back drags and hit the snow before its been driven over and packed down if you can. You can take smaller bites, angle the blade back and forth or drag it twice in this situation. They also sell an angled edge for back dragging, if you need to do it a lot, that will help. If you can get creative, you can clear everything you need to. If you are anal like me you can also shovel a little in front of the garage door to get down to bare pavement.

I second what JMHConstruction said about looking at the mounts. All plows work the same while pushing snow. What will make your life easier is how it mounts and what frame is left hanging off your truck when you're not plowing. I bought a western for this reason- they have removable receivers. since you don't have a Western dealer in your area, i don't have a recommendation on brand for you, other than go check them all out and decide which mount you like better. its in your best interest to remove the plow when not in use. I can install/ remove mine in about 1 minute each.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I have a Meyer EZ mount II installed on my half ton Chevy 1500. I use a 8.5 steel blade. I have timbrens in the front and airbags in the back. I load 500lbs of salt in the bed and put 300lb in the spreader. I've used this setup for 5+years with no problems. It's all in how you prep the truck for the task. I see 3/4 ton trucks with a V blade hanging on the front with the ass sticking up at the sky. I laugh.


----------



## Goodnyou

Since you are in Maine I say fisher . Easy access to parts and higher resale potential . I have a 7 6 sd on a tundra . It has a custom back drag blade that adds 100 lbs to it . It pushes really well . I also have an hd2 on a 1500 gmc . Great plow . If someone can put an hd2 on go for it and a set of Timbrens. The ht will be harder to sell if you wish to . I have had snow dog plows in Tacoma and keeps . The plow is fine but a lot of cheapparts are used. The mounting system sucks and the wiring harness if finicky at best . It will work fine new but after a few years it may give you problems


----------



## jerseydrew

i've had both snoway and western. the snoway is nicer to use with the wireless remote and downpressure (it is a godsend on small plows for backdragging) the thing i did not like about it was the enormous mount on the front of the truck the other 9 months of the year. the wester was a better built plow and had a nice clean look while not on. but the HTS did not back drag all that well even with the backdrag edge.


----------



## mercer_me

The Fisher SD is the best 1/2 ton plow IMO.


----------

